# simple bench grinder jig



## ash224w (24 Jul 2012)

been hand grinding for years but often found a slight bias to the left side so i made this first attempt at a grinding jig


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jul 2012)

I had to look at this to find out what a bench girder was.


----------



## ash224w (24 Jul 2012)

bloody pc


----------

